# Give me your opinions on Confirmation



## capades (Mar 19, 2011)

I was given a 6 year old retired race horse with a heart of Gold a week or so ago. I am a new owner and would love advice/critique etc. Let her rip. Faith won 2 races in her maiden year and then was taken off the track due to owner/trainer injuries that prevented them from training her. She was pastured for a year and then came to me. She is extremely calm and well behaved. 
Any advice on if she would make a good show/dressage horse? She was a turf racer.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Are you ready to hear my honest opinion? At first glance I thought that there's a lot to like about her. And, chances are, there IS a lot to like about her. That, afterall , is the most important thing.

She has a long back which looks a bit weak. Her Lumbo-Sacral joint is further back than the point of her hip , which means that with a long back she may have a hard time reaching under herself or tucking her pelvis under so that she can put more weigth onto her hind (which is one of the goals of mid to upper level dressage). Her hind legs have very good shape and angle, thoug the hock itslef is a bit "cut under" in the front. See how it is narrower under the hock joint, kind of abruptly? not a big deal but it is the same deal on her knees; tied in behind and below the knee joint. These points make joint less than optimallly strong. Big deal! Her gaskin is great and she has a very long femur and a low stifle (good for reach under herself).

Good chest depth (for stamina) and good canon bone length in front, though I wish her bone was beefier overall.
her neck is lovely and shoulder really nice.
Her head is refined and very appealing. I get the feeling she will be a really nice all around horse. Before you start dressage, maybe just riding her on trails for while, if she can do it mentally . Will need some training. But riding uneven ground and hills and such will build up all the supporting small muscles to help support her joints.

That's my thoughts. I am NOT a pro, just an armchair conformation student.


----------



## capades (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you, thank you! You definately pointed out a few things that I wondered about but could not quite put into words, especially the hock. I do know that she has had NO formal exercise since the fall of '09 so her muscles could use some tuning up. Trail and home enjoyment were my first choices but my daughter is looking to get into some type of showing with her and we can not decide which way to take her.


----------



## Horsegears (May 31, 2010)

She has a longer body type with a short neck which is not ideal for english, 
however she is atypcial refined type and thats of course a plus for dressage. 
Of concernd she certainly appears to have issues over the lions. I see a 
posible forming roach and two dips. Its a common injury/tightness area in 
racehorses and perhaps needs some treatment before it worsens.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Horsegears said:


> She has a longer body type with a short neck which is not ideal for english,
> however she is atypcial refined type and thats of course a plus for dressage.
> Of concernd she certainly appears to have issues over the lions. I see a
> posible forming roach and two dips. Its a common injury/tightness area in
> racehorses and perhaps needs some treatment before it worsens.


 
I noticed this too, the bump just in front of the scacral joint and the dip after that. Her Sacral joint might be a bit out of alignment. That's why lots of hill work would be good. I think she'd be really cute in dressage, quite lovely.


----------



## capades (Mar 19, 2011)

*Treatment*

What type of treatment is best besides building the muscles. We live in the "hill country" of TX so that type of riding can even be done in my yard. Other than that should I look into a vet or chiropractor? 
Thanks to all for the advice.


----------

